# MAC makeup returns policy?



## girl507 (Mar 11, 2011)

I recently purchased mac studiosculpt concealer. In the store, the color seemed to match fine, but when I started applying it at home in natural sunlight the shade looked quite a few shades darker than my skin color. I know some drug stores accept returns even after cosmetic has been opened. I also believe the MUA who helped me out said something along these lines to me the day I bought it, but I did not bother to ask or clarify. Is it possible i can exchange it for another shade even though it has already been slightly used? Also, I left the box for it at school, but I have the receipt


----------



## Babylard (Mar 11, 2011)

You can return it within 30 days with receipt. They will also do exchanges.


----------

